# Illegal Alien Crime



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Just watching the info being released for the first time every by the feds on Tucker Carlson.

Illegals or 7% of those in the nation. Some stats as follows.....

22% of all murders
33% of money laundering
72% of drug possession

and account for 20% of those in Federal prisons. I bet higher in local/state prisons.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd like to see the numbers on fraud (like identity theft and fake paper work). I bet the number is astronomical.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Put the bastards in igloos in the Brooks range for three year processing prior to deportation. See how eager they are to sneak back in.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm watching that too. Heads should roll for the years of lies.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

This thread (and any thread trees that follow ) are Racis ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

******** Suck!

Tell your friends.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Close the borders now! And build the damn wall.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is what I watched. I recommend that folks catch Tucker Carlson when you can as the guy is bright and does not hold back.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I second the the motion. Tucker Carlson rocks.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

I remember a few years back a the Sheriff of a small coastal town released the annual crime figures. He explained the drastic rise in crime and noted that most of it was illegals. He was fired right afterward. You're not supposed to tell.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

unclefred said:


> I remember a few years back a the Sheriff of a small coastal town released the annual crime figures. He explained the drastic rise in crime and noted that most of it was illegals. He was fired right afterward. You're not supposed to tell.


Do not contradict big brother. Do not speak against the agenda. He is watching.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

CAIR & La Raza/mecha and the ADL & SPLC and the DNC & CPUSA & GLAAD are watching


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

unclefred said:


> I remember a few years back a the Sheriff of a small coastal town released the annual crime figures. He explained the drastic rise in crime and noted that most of it was illegals. He was fired right afterward. You're not supposed to tell.


Which coastal town?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> Which coastal town?


The one with East End Boys and West End Girls ? (Half Moon Bay Ca. ??)


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> Which coastal town?


I believe it was Astoria, or near there. I don't remember exactly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A "critical thinker" like RJames will admit the having illegals in the U.S. is unacceptable.



> Non-Citizens Committed a Disproportionate Share of Federal Crimes, 2011-16


https://cis.org/Camarota/NonCitizens-Committed-Disproportionate-Share-Federal-Crimes-201116?&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social-media&utm_campaign=addtoany



> 42.4 percent of federal kidnapping convictions are of non-citizens. Non-citizens also account for 31.5 percent of federal drug convictions. Even though they're only 8.4% of the population.


http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/shocking_data_on_immigrant_crime.html


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> A "critical thinker" like RJames will admit the having illegals in the U.S. is unacceptable.
> 
> https://cis.org/Camarota/NonCitizens-Committed-Disproportionate-Share-Federal-Crimes-201116?&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social-media&utm_campaign=addtoany
> 
> Shocking data on immigrant crime


That's Racis (The Truth)


----------

